
Ask HN: Intuitive explanation of proof [induction] – discrete math - jackallis
I am self learning Discrete Math using MIT&#x27;s video lectures and bunch of other resources. I am feeling like somebody took my brain out of my skull, put it in the blender and turned it on. I am loosing my mind.<p>Do you  know of any resources that explain  induction is a manner that is pallatable?
======
HiroshiSan
What exactly are you having trouble understanding?

